# Any idea what this rash is?



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just noticed it today on Charlie. We took the dogs to the creek to let them walk in it and that is when I saw it cause he was all wet. We got them a kiddie pool 2 weeks ago and they have been in it 4 or 5 times. Could that be what caused this? It is right inside the fold of his back leg. I am calling the vet tomorrow cause he needs a checkup anyway. I noticed he has been licking it a lot. I guess it probably wasn't the best thing to let him in the creek but I didn't see it until after.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Look's like a hot spot, you should go to your vet and get something to ease the itching or he will keep licking or scratching at it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you think he had this before he went in the creek? Sounds like he's been wet a lot lately and I know they like to hold moisture there on the inside of their legs. Sometimes that alone can causee skin problems. 

I wouldn't be opposed to trying some Gold Bond on it but I sitll think you should see the vet.

Personally I don't think it looks like a hot spot ... but it could easily turn into one if not treated.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

THANKS!! I'm sure it was like this before the creek today. I just didn't see it cause of all his hair and I didn't notice him licking it before. I gave him a bath after we got home. It just looks so nasty, I feel so bad for him. I'll call the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Poor guy. My Buck once broke out similar to that and it turned out to be contact dermatitis, apparenty picked up when he got into my fenced flower bed and liad in lantana.

Have you tried giving him benadryl to try to help cut down on the itching?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably from being wet and in the fold of his leg, warm and rubbing. 

I agree with Jo Ellen, Gold Bond medicated boy powder will dry it out and help stop the itch. I would also shave the hair off of it so the moisture isn't trapped against the skin.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike just got over a skin irritation too, most likely a hot spot. I trimmed the fur away from it, kept him off if it, and kept it dry. It took about a week to clear up. He happened to be on antibiotics for a cut near his eye, so the vet said not to bring him in, just to watch it. The antibiotic was good for both injuries.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am a little scared to put Gold Bond on it because he licks it all the time. Would that hurt him? He has a vet appt tomorrow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It does have zinc in it, so you wouldn't want him to ingest much of it at all. But it does soothe the irritation, my dogs usually stop bothering the spot after Gold Bond is applied because it stops the irritation. You would want to watch him and see if he would leave it alone.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> It does have zinc in it, so you wouldn't want him to ingest much of it at all. But it does soothe the irritation, my dogs usually stop bothering the spot after Gold Bond is applied because it stops the irritation. You would want to watch him and see if he would leave it alone.


Thanks! I'll try it.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Did using Gold Bond work? Tysen has developed a rash under his left armpit and I'm pretty sure it's from being wet and rubbing.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Bock said:


> Did using Gold Bond work? Tysen has developed a rash under his left armpit and I'm pretty sure it's from being wet and rubbing.


We didn't use it then. The vet told us to use Neosporin on it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

So is it a staph infection? Did the vet say? Antibiotics should get it right under control.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks more like a hot spot to me, staph is more spread out all over.

Poor boy, Gold Bond always worked for me!


----------

